# Error 'ifconfig: SIOCIFREATE2' not in dmesg



## balanga (Aug 16, 2019)

On boot I get the msg 





> ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured


 which, on Googling I see has something to do with wi-fi. It was only by chance that I saw the msg whilst booting...  had to boot several times to try and catch it because it doesn't appear in `dmesg`.  

Sould I expect this to be recorded somewhere?


----------



## moridin (Aug 16, 2019)

As it should be as dmesg(8) shows only the messages coming from kernel, by default. You can specify '-a' for it to include the messages printed to console.

Check /var/log/messages (and other files usually in /var/log depending on your syslog.conf).


----------

